# Bildqualität verbessern/optimieren/vergrößern



## pepybot (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich hab ein Bild welches ich gerne Optimiert bzw. in der Qualität verbessert und wenn möglich auch vergrößert haben möchte.

Jede minimale Optimierung würde mir sehr helfen. Ich weiß das das generell ein schwieriges Thema ist, aber vielleicht ist hier ja etwas drin.

Wäre über jede noch so kleine Verbesserung sehr dankbar!

Danke.

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7149/38136351.jpg


----------



## ink (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich sehe da keine Chance.
Es hat nur eine Auflösung von 72dpi und dabei noch minimal klein.
Jede Vergrößerung brächte weitere Qualitätseinbußen mit sich.
Da bei relativ jeder Art der Größenänderung Pixel interpoliert werden müssen, wirds nur schlechter.
Man könnte mit "Transformieren (Inhalt bewahren)" die unrelevanten Bildinformationen ein wenig größer ziehen, aber das ist auch nur gehüpft wie gesprungen.

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Bei mir hat das ne Auflösung von 100 dpi. Wird die Situation aber auch nur minimal verbessern...


----------



## Fourseasons (13. Juli 2009)

Kommt auch etwas darauf an, was Du mit dem Bild dann vorhast.
Grundsätzlich ist da nicht viel zu machen.
Du kannst aber mal versuchen, stufenweise zu vergrößern. Erst auf 150 dpi, dann auf 200 dpi. (Soll besser sein, als auf einmal, hab ich hier mal gelesen)
Dann etwas unscharf maskieren, aber da nur einzelne Partien (Haare etc) auswählen, 
denn es gibt schon genug unschön geschärfte Konturen.
Die könnte man etwas (z.B. mit dem Stempel) abschwächen.
Dann kann man noch einige Partien im Gesicht und Hals entstören.
Was am meisten Effekt bringt, ist eine Auto-Tonwertkorrektur.

Gruß fourseasons


----------



## Another (14. Juli 2009)

Er sagte nicht ob er's fürs Web oder den Druck benötigt.



pepybot hat gesagt.:


> Jede minimale Optimierung würde mir sehr helfen.



Ich denke ma er weiß das man dabei das Bild vergewaltigt. Etwas verbessern geht immer, alles nur 'ne persönliche Geschmackssache. Die meisten Ansätze fand ich ebenfalls nützlich erklärt, doch bitte keine _"*Auto*-Tonwertkorrektur"_.


----------

